# Vape Craving - Juice Reviews



## iPWN (19/5/14)

Company: Vape Craving
Product Name: *DAYDREAM*

Mod: Atmizoo Roller
Watts/Volts: 4.2V @ 0.4ohm = 44 Watts
Battery used : Sony VTC5 2600mah

Atomiser: Ehpro Atomic Clone
Coil Resistance: 0.4 ohms
Wicking Material: Cotton

Strength: 6mg
Blend: 76% VG 24% PG??
Price: R 260.00 for 30ml = R8.66 per ml.
Website: http: www.subohmvapor.co.za

Website blurb: A medium colored e-Liquid. Entangles toasty nutty elements with a quiet creamy nucleus.
The aroma notes resonate on the palate with added dimensions of coffee bean and gooey caramel.

Reviewer Notes: Wow just wow ! Website description is spot on , tastes like toasted almonds and cream. I get a slight hint of the coffee on the exhale.Perfectly balanced and not too sweet. This is in my top 10 for sure. Also tested in a Aerotank , flavor was a little muted but still nom.


Avoid if: You dont like nuts.

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 2


----------



## Andre (19/5/14)

Thank you for a great review, @iPWN. So far these Vape Craving juices are looking great. Would you mind if I (or you) change the title to just "Vape Craving" and maybe bold the "Daydream" in you content? In this way all Vape Craving juices can be reviewed in this thread.


----------



## iPWN (19/5/14)

@Matthee go for it bud !

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## RevnLucky7 (20/5/14)

Thank for the review @iPWN!


----------



## Silver (20/5/14)

Thanks - 

Wow, 44 Watts - no wonder you say its a bit muted on the Aerotank - LOL


----------



## Spyker (20/5/14)

Company: Vape Craving
Product Name: *Adventure*

Mod: MVP

Atomiser: Nautilus

Strength: 6mg
Blend: 76% VG 24% PG??
Price: R 260.00 for 30ml = R8.66 per ml.
Website: http: www.subohmvapor.co.za

Website blurb: A medium colored e-Liquid that combines a frenzy of intoxicating pineapple elements with a traditional creamy aftertaste. It intertwines titillating coconut mid tones with an aromatic island spirit.

Reviewer Notes: I was very surprised when I took my first vape of this juice. The flavours are very subtle and not sweet at all. If you are after a sweet juice this is not for you.

The mix of flavours are quite complex and it will keep you guessing as to what flavour you are experiencing now.

Overall a very good juice and I will definitely buy it again.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## ShaneW (20/5/14)

Company: Vape Craving
Product Name: *DAYLIGHT*

Mod: Panzer clone mech
Watts/Volts: 4.2V @ 0.6ohm = 30 Watts
Battery used : fAW 2000mah

Atomiser: Kayfun 3.1 ES clone
Coil Resistance: 0.6 ohms dual micro 28g
Wicking Material: Cotton

Strength: 12mg
Blend: unknown
Price: R 260.00 for 30ml = R8.66 per ml.
Website: http: www.subohmvapor.co.za

Website blurb: 
A light colored e-Liquid. Soft buttery pecans with a sweet and savory bite of salted caramel and hints of tobacco that will leave your taste buds delighted.


Reviewer Notes: Really loving this complex juice. It's definitely a savoury juice, not sweet. You get a buttery pecan nut taste but it's not a creamy butter, more of a salted farm butter. There is also a hint of tobacco on the exhale.
None of the flavours are over-powering and blend together perfectly. 
Throat hit, vapour and flavour are all perfect. 

I like the look of the bottles but not enjoying having to use a pipette(supplied) to apply the liquid.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## mohamed (22/5/14)

So I have been battling over the last few months trying to find a juice that i can vape all day, trying different mixes to get that perfect all day vape mixing coffees ry4 caramel and the list goes on.
Along came subohmvapor with a juice called *daydream* by vapecraving when i read the reviews and descriptions and one of the ingredients were coffee despite the pricetag of this juice i had to give it a go as i was now desperate too find something to satisfy my everchanging pallet.juice arrived monday opened it straight away and filled up my iclear 16b 2.1 ohm coil on my mvp.couple of dry puffs and let it sit for a while.first puff i thought ok not bad , not bad at all did not expect much after the first puff cranked up the voltage to 9.5 and from that moment i fell in love with every thing about this juice flavour ,vapor ,throat hit.30 ml now went dont to 15ml after two days.the flavours im getting are toasted almonds and caramel not getting much coffee ,i cant describe everything its just amazing handcrafted juice blended extremely well.
And this one was made with a passion for vaping.i have been vaping this one exclusively for 3 days now im loving it and i think i have found a all day vape :edit: i know with this one i have found my all day vape.guys if you havnt tried this one yet dont hesitate , money well spent.
Their is a saying that goes ( n engel het op my tong ge piepie  its that good.

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## Alex (22/5/14)

nice review bro, I'm trying to find that perfect coffee flavour.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RevnLucky7 (22/5/14)

Thanks for a great review @mohamed

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## steve (24/5/14)

*VAPE CRAVING - PLEASURE 
*
Been vaping this juice on the reo with rm2, 1.1 ohm coil . 12mg nic 
You can always smell a really good quality juice when you open it and as soon as i smelt this i knew i wasn't going to be disappointed. Its basically a creamy banana strawberry blended really well together but seems to have another tone which i cant really pick up. ( im far from a taste guru i just know what i like). vapor production is really good . nice thick satisfying plumes . everyone else that has tried it also loved it . id definitely order again .

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## RevnLucky7 (24/5/14)

Thanks much @steve

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (28/5/14)

Hi all

I bought a set of 5 Vape Craving juices from SubOhmVapor. For those who don't know, SubOhmVapor is a relatively new company founded by vaping guru @RevnLucky7. He has travelled the world and has a passion for premium vaping juices. Vape Craving is the first in his lineup and these juices cost R260 per 30ml bottle (R8.67 per ml). They are all 24%/76% PG/VG as per their website (vapecraving.com). I got the 12mg, which, according to their website, is the maximum strength they come in.

The first in my reviews is *DAYDREAM*. Here goes...




*Vape Craving - DAYDREAM (12mg)*

*Bottom line - this is a very tasty sweet caramel nutty juice. I like it but it's too sweet for me to vape all the time. Great for the occasional treat.*

It smells nutty and creamy.

I get a nutty flavour that is sweet, rich and creamy. Caramel is there too. Although tasty, this juice leaves a very sweet "lump" at the back of my throat. There is a slight coffee flavour somewhere but its very feint. This is a rich desert type of vape. I enjoyed vaping it after dinner. But not in the mornings and during the day. It's not refreshing, its rich and creamy... and nutty...

The flavours are strong but not in a bad way. It's wettish, not dry. It has a natural taste. No strange tastes.

What I really like about this juice is that it vapes extremely well and has such a beautiful smooth texture. It is definitely a premium complex juice with several distinguishable flavours. They do work very well together.

A sharp inhale tends to accentuate the nut flavour. On the exhale I get more creamy caramel flavours.

The aftertaste is pleasant and of medium strength. It doesn't linger, although when you vape it the room tends to smell of that nuttiness for some time 

I was surprised that it has quite a decent throat hit despite the high VG content (76% VG) and only 12mg nicotine. It punches nearly like some of my 18mg juices. Nice!

Vapour production is above average - as I would have expected from the high VG content.

What amazes me is the close resemblance to Five Pawns Grandmaster. As I smelled the juice I thought of Grandmaster straight away. And its been a while since I vaped Grandmaster. (Amazing how we have "taste memory".) The difference for me is that Grandmaster is not as sweet and more nutty. Daydream is less nutty and more caramel and sweet.

I vaped this juice on the IGO-L and the REO. At lower power (around 10-12 Watts) it's quite a bit sweeter. I preferred it at higher power (15-18 Watts) on the REOs, which took a bit of the sweetness away but it's still very sweet for me. Perhaps things would change at much higher power but I have not tried that yet.

Those that like a sweet desert caramel type of vape should try this juice.

Equipment used: 
- IGO-L Dripper with 1.2 ohm coil and cotton wick on SVD
- REO Grand/RM2 with 1.0 ohm and 1.2 ohm coils - cotton wick.

Impressions of the packaging:
- very different shape to the usual. Its thinner and longer
- no spout, so when you unscrew the cap, be careful you don't knock it over and spill all your juice
- nice that @RevnLucky7 includes plastic drippers to suck the juice up. Otherwise you would need a blunt needle syringe
- the nicotine strength is on a clear sticker underneath the bottle. But there is no reference to the PG/VG ratio or date of manufacture. Not so good.
- the name of the juice (ie DAYDREAM) is very difficult to see. As shown in the picture below, you have to tilt the bottle in the light a few times to catch it at the right angle to see which juice it is. Not convenient.




EDIT - discovered the nicotine strength sticker underneath the bottle, thanks to @ShaneW. Have edited the above packaging comments accordingly.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4 | Thanks 2


----------



## ShaneW (28/5/14)

Great review as usual @Silver ... I concur. Really look forward to your review on the others.

Look on the bottom of the bottle, there should be a clear sticker with the Nic content. I only found it after a few days

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Andre (28/5/14)

Silver said:


> Hi all
> 
> I bought a set of 5 Vape Craving juices from SubOhmVapor. For those who don't know, SubOhmVapor is a relatively new company founded by vaping guru @RevnLucky7. He has travelled the world and has a passion for premium vaping juices. Vape Craving is the first in his lineup and these juices cost R260 per 30ml bottle (R8.67 per ml). They are all 24%/76% PG/VG as per their website (vapecraving.com). I got the 12mg, which, according to their website, is the maximum strength they come in.
> 
> ...


Man, you do great reviews...missed them for some time. Thank you.

Reactions: Agree 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (28/5/14)

ShaneW said:


> Great review as usual @Silver ... I concur. Really look forward to your review on the others.
> 
> Look on the bottom of the bottle, there should be a clear sticker with the Nic content. I only found it after a few days



Many thanks @ShaneW 
You are right!
I checked the bottles and they have these clear stickers with 12mg on them
Will edit my review above accordingly
Thanks again


----------



## Silver (28/5/14)

Matthee said:


> Man, you do great reviews...missed them for some time. Thank you.



Thank you sir! I appreciate the feedback
Glad if it can help others...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Zodiac (28/5/14)

I had a toot or two from @steve's Vape Craving Pleasure at the Vape Meet and it was quite nice, really enjoyable. Cant elaborate any further as it was only about two puffs.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## soonkia (28/5/14)

At 76% VG, is it even worth it to buy VapeCraving if all one has is a mPT2 ? Can an mPT2 even handle such a thick juice ? Or, should I rather wait for my Kayfun.


----------



## Die Kriek (28/5/14)

soonkia said:


> At 76% VG, is it even worth it to buy VapeCraving if all one has is a mPT2 ? Can an mPT2 even handle such a thick juice ? Or, should I rather wait for my Kayfun.


I mix my 18mg Menthol Ice 50/50 with VG, so that's 75% VG then, and I have some 100%VG Banana Cream. Can't chain vape it, but it is vapeable


----------



## ShaneW (28/5/14)

soonkia said:


> At 76% VG, is it even worth it to buy VapeCraving if all one has is a mPT2 ? Can an mPT2 even handle such a thick juice ? Or, should I rather wait for my Kayfun.



Should handle it fine. I make a 66/33 VG/PG mix and it's my wifes adv on the mpt2. The vape craving is not overly thick as well

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## ShaneW (28/5/14)

I'll give it a try tonight and let you know...


----------



## Zodiac (28/5/14)

Yeah, it should be fine with Vape Craving E-liquids in a mini PT2. Even Boba's Bounty, which is 100% VG vapes perfectly fine in a mini PT2


----------



## RevnLucky7 (28/5/14)

If it doesn't just pull out one of the flavor wicks lying on top of the coil.


----------



## soonkia (28/5/14)

Oh well, I have tried some in the mPT2 now - 2Ohm coil, with cotton and no "Flavour" wick and it seems to have no problems - haven't had a dry hit. Flavour seems good - but these juices are much sweeter than what I usually vape.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Frenzy (28/5/14)

Company: Vape Craving
Product Name: *DAYDREAM*

Mod: Nemisis
Watts/Volts: Mech Mod N/A


Battery used : Efest 35A

Atomiser: Kayfun Lite Plus Clone
Coil Resistance: 0.3Ohm
Wicking Material: Cotton

Strength: 6mg
Blend: 76% VG 24% PG??
Price: R 260.00 for 30ml = R8.66 per ml.
Website: http: www.subohmvapor.co.za

Website blurb: A medium colored e-Liquid. Entangles toasty nutty elements with a quiet creamy nucleus.
The aroma notes resonate on the palate with added dimensions of coffee bean and gooey caramel.

Reviewer Notes: Absolutely delicious juice. You have an awesome nutty flavour combined with a subtle sweet taste. It makes me think of those caramel covered nuts you buy. Sweet on the inhale, nutty on the exhale and a subtle sweet after taste in your mouth. Its vaping goodness!! Love it!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre (28/5/14)

Frenzy said:


> Company: Vape Craving
> Product Name: *DAYDREAM*
> 
> Mod: Nemisis
> ...


I like you, because you like the dark side of dark at 0,3 ohm. Great review too! Thanks.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## RevnLucky7 (28/5/14)

Matthee said:


> I like you, because you like the dark side of dark at 0,3 ohm. Great review too! Thanks.



That's one hard core chicky. Her and I can totally blow up together!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Silver (28/5/14)

Wow @Frenzy - at 0.3 ohms that must be an intense experience !!
If that is what you were using when you first tasted, I can understand why you landed up on the couch

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Smokyg (28/5/14)

Lol, she does indeed, that kayfun is super thursty with my 0.3 ohm coils  But oh so good, almost prefer it to my dripper....


----------



## Frenzy (28/5/14)

RevnLucky7 said:


> That's one hard core chicky. Her and I can totally blow up together!


I try my best haha


----------



## Frenzy (28/5/14)

Silver said:


> Wow @Frenzy - at 0.3 ohms that must be an intense experience !!
> If that is what you were using when you first tasted, I can understand why you landed up on the couch


Jip I was on one major nicotine buzz!! Which is major headache haha

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Frenzy (28/5/14)

Matthee said:


> I like you, because you like the dark side of dark at 0,3 ohm. Great review too! Thanks.


haha @Smokyg was vaping on a 0.1 ohm the other day hectic!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Smokyg (28/5/14)

Frenzy said:


> haha @Smokyg was vaping on a 0.1 ohm the other day hectic!!


Sheer madness and genius all in one. Cant vape on it to long, although thats my secret build for the vape meet


----------



## Smokyg (28/5/14)

Company: Vape Craving
Product Name: *Desire*
Mod: Nemesis
Watts/Volts: 4.2V @ 0.3ohm = 58.8 Watts
Battery used : Efest 35A 18650

Atomiser: IGO-L
Coil Resistance: 0.3 ohms
Wicking Material: Cotton

Strength: 6mg
Blend: 76% VG 24% PG??
Price: R 260.00 for 30ml = R8.66 per ml.
Website: http: www.subohmvapor.co.za

Website blurb: A medium colored e-Liquid. Intertwined exotic guava flavor and a brazen mango aroma. Combines carefree vanilla essences and a fruity flirtatious bouquet.

Reviewer Notes: A superb vape that i just can not get myself to put down,the guava just pinches the buds on exhale and then the mango lingers for a while until you take the next breathtaking hit. The vape is ultra smooth even with a full battery and a 0.3Ohm build.

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (28/5/14)

Smokyg said:


> Company: Vape Craving
> Product Name: *Desire*
> Mod: Nemesis
> Watts/Volts: 4.2V @ 0.3ohm = 58.8 Watts
> ...


Ah, at last a Desire review. This is the one I was eyeing - if it was not for the 12 mg max, which is too low for me. Sounds amazing. Is it very sweet?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Smokyg (28/5/14)

Matthee said:


> Ah, at last a Desire review. This is the one I was eyeing - if it was not for the 12 mg max, which is too low for me. Sounds amazing. Is it very sweet?


Haha, I'm glad I chose it then. It's not really that sweet. It's just right! I'll say get all of them. They are all special juices!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## soonkia (29/5/14)

Arghhhh, I'm now irritated. 

I put in 1.5mils of VapeCraving juice in a Iclear 30 (the I got with my MVP) - and dry hits galore. Think the juice is just to thick to wick well in these 'mizers.

Really sad, cause I wanted to see if a top coil would make a difference to the juice


----------



## Smokyg (29/5/14)

soonkia said:


> Arghhhh, I'm now irritated.
> 
> I put in 1.5mils of VapeCraving juice in a Iclear 30 (the I got with my MVP) - and dry hits galore. Think the juice is just to thick to wick well in these 'mizers.
> 
> Really sad, cause I wanted to see if a top coil would make a difference to the juice


What i learned with those top fed Innokin clearo's is cut about 5mm off the wic so they are shorter, because there is now less wic they wic faster to the coils.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## soonkia (29/5/14)

Thanks, I'll try that. Cause I've got some yummy juice in there, I need to salvage it somehow

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RevnLucky7 (29/5/14)

I personally never liked any of innokin's mizers. Could never get any of them to wick well. The draws were always too tight or something else went wrong. Been using Kanger's ever since.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## soonkia (29/5/14)

No, that was a dumb thing for me to do 

Opening up the Iclear 30 so that I can take the coil out, to trim it - caused my precious Adventure juice to drip on the floor... Next time, maybe decant it first. Luckily it was just a few drops, could save most of it. 

Ugh, this Iclear is more hassle than anything, but my mPt2 is dirty. 

Clean mPt2 - Re-wick quickly with fresh cotton, decanted the remaining juice to the mPt2, and back in vaping bliss - Really Loving Adventure

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Silver (2/6/14)

Hi all

My second Vape Craving juice is *ADVENTURE.* I have been vaping it for the past 4 days. Here goes....

*Vape Craving - ADVENTURE (12mg)*

*Bottom line - this is a very pleasant "island style Pina Colada" type juice for me. I love it. Only wish it had a bit more throat hit. *

The liquid is fairly clear and has quite a strong delicious tangy smell. Passion fruit, sweet, very nice.

I get a tasty granadilla and passion fruit type of flavour as well as slight hints of coconut. It's all blended extremely well and very smoothe. It tastes of high quality. The passion fruit and granadilla come first, followed by the slight coconut later.

Allow me to digress for a moment. I like this type of flavour since it reminds me of going to the Amanzimtoti beach as a little boy and eating a granadilla lolly while smelling the coconut tanning lotion wafting in the air. This juice takes me right there. For me it is "island style" or "Pina Colada".




The flavours are of low to medium strength. It's not overpowering or in your face. Rather smoothe and quite mellow. It makes you want more. I found it easy to vape this on an ongoing basis - as I did for a number of days. I enjoyed it at all times of the day and night. It occupied a permanent spot in one of my REOs and I refilled a few times. It's not a bold vape, so I didn't reach for it when I needed a strong hit. This one is for pleasurable all day vaping.

Once again, just like the first Vape Craving juice I tried (DayDream) this one vapes very well and has a smooth texture. It is clearly a premium juice. It has a natural taste, no strange tastes.

The aftertaste is mild and pleasant. The hints of coconut stay for longer than the passion fruit and granadilla.

The only negative for me was the low throat hit. I really like the flavour and would have loved a bit more "kick". It definitely has less throat hit than the Daydream (which I reviewed first). If this juice was available in 18mg I'd probably order 2 or 3 bottles. But bear in mind I like my throat hit and 18mg juices, so those of you who vape 12mg will probably be happy with this, throat hit wise.

Another interesting observation was the over-ripe smell I got when I smelled the drip tip after vaping. Like an over-ripe pineapple or granadilla. Not unpleasant, just a quirk.

Once again, vapour production is above average - given the high VG content.

This juice does have a similar flavour profile to VapeKing's Pina Colada. They are in totally different price brackets but if you like VK Pina Colada (which I do, review to follow in due course) you will more than likely enjoy this.

Equipment used: 
- REO Grand/RM2 with 1.2 ohm coil - cotton wick - (12 to 15 Watts)

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## devdev (2/6/14)

Great write up @Silver. Love your digression to eating Grenadilla lollies on the beach.

Takes me back to happy times as well

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## johan (2/6/14)

Awesome review as always @Silver

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## devdev (2/6/14)

johan said:


> Awesome review as always @Sulver


Bit too much wine already @johan?


----------



## johan (2/6/14)

devdev said:


> Bit too much wine already @johan?



burp ... hic Can't ever be too much ... burp. I believe in moderation, including moderation itself

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Metal Liz (2/6/14)

Wow, what a lovely review Silver, I love reading your reviews, they are always so insightful 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (2/6/14)

As soon as I get around to testing the new juices I got at the CT Vape Meet I will be getting a few of these... especially the Adventure that @Silver so eloquently described!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## eviltoy (3/6/14)

Company: Vape Craving
Product Name: *DAYDREAM*

Mod: Reo Grand
Atomiser: Rm2
Coil Resistance: 0.9 ohms
Wicking Material: Cotton

Strength: 6mg
Blend: 76% VG 24% PG??
Price: R 260.00
Website: http: www.subohmvapor.co.za

The packaging on these juices are quite nice I dig it. Opening the bottle I am greeted with something very familiar a honey/caramel smell with some cashew undertones. Had me intrigued. Loaded up a clean reo with a new bottle to give it a fair chance. Straight off the bat I get reminded of my childhood. Its like diddle daddle popcorn with something else. Something nutty. I dig it like alot. So much so I am almost out of it.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Yash (19/6/14)

Company: Vape Craving
Product Name: *ADVENTURE*

Mod: Innokin SVD
Atomiser: Kangertech Aerotank Mega
Coil Resistance: Standard mPT3 1.5ohm dual coil
Wicking Material: Standard coil Silica

Strength: 6mg
Blend: 76% VG 24% PG
Price: R 250.00
Website: http: www.subohmvapor.co.za

Hi guys,

I must admit that I was sceptical at first about the entire premium moniker about the Vape Craving juices.
But I have to say that my scepticism was very ignorant now that I have tried them.

@RevnLucky7 organised me Vape Craving *OVERNIGHT*, even though I ordered late in the afternoon, as I was in desperate need of juice. My juice was delivered the next day by 8.30am.

This is fantastic service and I am very impressed by his passion in helping out a vaper in need. Thank you again sir!

The first thing about the Vape Craving juices is the amazing aroma of the juices. I could distinctly make out the lovely bouquet of both flavours once you open them. They are very strong smelling, but a very natural smell.

Disclaimer: Taste and experiences are subjective and may vary, this is my personal account.

Coconut Pine, that is the smell you get from this juice and my first thought was the soft drink Pine Nut. I wasn't so sure about the juice because this soft drink tastes very synthetic.

All of this changes once you vape this juice.

Immediately I was surprised by the almost non existent throat hit and delicate natural coconut and pineapple flavour. I then realise that this is indeed a hand crafted juice made with passion and care.

As I progressed with the tasting I cranked up the SVD to 13 watts and was in vape heaven.

Vapour production is excellent, lovely thick clouds from the Aerotank Mega.

As I spent more time with the flavour I began to love it, it is not sweet but very flavourful and complex.

The taste blends together perfectly and there is a lovely almost creamy finish that lingers. So after 3 hours of chain vaping, one empty battery and an empty Aerotank Mega I can safely say I am addicted to this liquid.

There is just something about it that can't explain that makes it taste so delicate that I simply could not put it down.

All in all, I can honestly say that it's money well spent. If you are thinking that this juice expensive, remember that it's around 33c/ml more expensive than Twisp juice. IMHO vaping Twisp juice is like vaping muddy water expecting it to taste like chocolate milkshake compared to this experience.

On a side note, the Vape Craving bottles I received had leaked very slightly, but this is not a big deal. Just remember to store them upright and you should be fine. Also, the pipettes that come with them are very handy.

Pleasure 12MG - Notes coming soon, still on my vaping journey with this one!

@RevnLucky7, I see there is another Vape Craving flavour on their website, Ecstacy. Will you be bringing this in at some point?

Cheers,

@Yash

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Andre (19/6/14)

Super review, thanks @Yash.


----------



## RevnLucky7 (19/6/14)

@Yash

The little bit of juice you found when you removed the seal is not from the actual bottle.
We has about 5 bottles break during shipment which ran in underneath the seals. While removing the liquid from the surface was an easy task we ccould not get in underneath the tamper seal without removing the seal. So I decided to keep the seal intact.

This is not the case with all bottles but there are some. So I am sure this slight stickyness you found underneath the seal is some of that as the VC bottles do seal quite nicely with just the caps. Of course this is not ideal, but it's easily remidied to just rinse the glass after the tamper seal is removed, just to get rid of what seeped in underneath.

Ecstacy will be in the next shipment!

Thanks for a great Review and I'm glad you love it. Sorry for the tiny inconvinience, but this was largly due to VC not packing securely enough and they have been made aware of it, so hoping we will not have this issue again on future shipments.

Would you be so kind as to copy this review to the website?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yash (19/6/14)

@RevnLucky7, thanks for the feedback!

Please let me know when the Ecstacy arrives!!!! I'm very keen to try it out.

I have also posted the review onto the website.

Cheers,

@Yash


----------



## steve (19/6/14)

Whats the flavour desription for ecstacy rev ? 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Yash (19/6/14)

steve said:


> Whats the flavour desription for ecstacy rev ?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


 
Ecstacy 
Ecstacy
A light colored eLiquid. Scintillating creamy peach essence and intoxicating mango overtones creates a mind-blowing complex finish.

http://vapecraving.com/


----------



## steve (19/6/14)

Thanks yash !! Im sure you gonna really love pleasure . Its become one of my faves 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yash (19/6/14)

I'm still vaping it, not 100% sold yet. I think I need to give this one more time before I decide.


----------



## RevnLucky7 (19/6/14)

Pleasure is one of my favorite from the fruit vapes. 

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver (26/6/14)

Hi all

My third of five Vape Craving juice reviews is *PLEASURE*. I have been vaping it for the past week. Here goes....

*Vape Craving - PLEASURE (12mg)*

*Bottom line - the flavour combination just doesn't work for me. To me, it tastes weird and a bit over-ripe. Not pleasant. That and a low throat hit means I won't be re-ordering.*

The liquid has a yellow colour. It smells very nice. Very fragrant. Banana smell with other fruits. 

On the vape, this is one weird flavour combination. I get a creamy light banana - not heavy banana. Then some fruity flavours. They describe it as a banana strawberry flavour profile. I can understand that but it's not distinctly those two flavours. I don't get that clear strawberry taste. Its a mix and this flavour mix tastes a bit weird to me - in a slightly unpleasant way. It has an over-ripeness to it. Hard to explain or describe accurately but not that pleasant to me. It's a bit like an unknown fruit you eat at an exotic location that smells nice but when you taste it - it's just plain and a bit strange. Perhaps this is a taste one can learn to enjoy, but I tried and I will pass. 

The flavour is light to medium in strength. It is on the sweet side and quite wet. No artificial tastes. 

The throat hit is very low - a function of its high 76% VG content and 12mg nicotine. 

It does vape nicely and has that "puffy" yet smooth texture to it like the other Vape Craving juices. It makes for a mellow and mild vape - not a bold one. It is definitely complex in nature with several flavours - just a pity the flavour combination is not to my liking.

The aftertaste is also mild and doesn't linger. However, after vaping it, the aroma of the vapour also has an over-ripeness to it which is a little unpleasant. 

Interestingly, I did find this slightly more pleasant to vape after meals than on an empty stomach.

It's quite strange because I really love Vapour Mountain's Banana Cream flavour (@Oupa) and quite like the VM Strawberry flavour too. Perhaps it's because those are more distinct and straightforward. I'd say then for these two flavours, I prefer them straight up rather than mixed as in this Vape Craving juice. It is a pity since I was really looking forward to this one.

Although this is clearly a quality juice - as are the other Vape Craving juices - this one's flavour combination doesn't work for my taste buds. 

Equipment used: 
- REO Grand/RM2 with 1.2 ohm coil - cotton wick - (12 to 15 Watts)

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Zodiac (26/6/14)

Awesome review @Silver, as always  On the flip side of the coin, i think i took a toot of @steve 's Reo, at the Cape Vape Meet, If i am not mistaken, i think it was pleasure, and i quite enjoyed it, but only took one or two toots though.


----------



## Necris (26/6/14)

@Silver
Awesome well written review.
Hate banana flavoring so thats the closest i will get to tasting it.
I will honestly say that daydream IS my vape craving.After a variety of dragon cherry and menthol and partial mixes of both, I have left my mvp in the car, stuff that...with daydream landing tomorrow I would rather not vape than vape that crap.

Daydream comes across more cadbury whole nut to me, smooth full vape, doesnt like cotton wick though.
Also very vapeable on lower volts, moreish in all devices I jave tried it in except my pt2 that was running cotton not silica.

Bare in mind this is on an mvp and evod/pt2/mpt3, and my 3d dripper will be packed away until I can run it on a mech, its just a tease otherwise...so possibly the diddle daddle reference will hit me at higher wattages.

Actually bought a pack of marlboro's...tried one and went back to the "lets rather just not vape" phase...
In summary,bad juice still tastes better than a ciggy

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver (26/6/14)

Zodiac said:


> Awesome review @Silver, as always  On the flip side of the coin, i think i took a toot of @steve 's Reo, at the Cape Vape Meet, If i am not mistaken, i think it was pleasure, and i quite enjoyed it, but only took one or two toots though.


 
Thanks a mill @Zodiac - I always appreciate the feedback

The more I think of it - the more @Tom's words right in the beginning of my "vaping career" ring true. "Taste is very subjective". And I have come to realise and appreciate just how different our tastes are. I have tried to analyse this by looking at the preferences of others to see if I can find common threads. I think there are such things - but I think our taste buds are so finely tuned that even the slightest flavour changes can put some people totally off or pull others right in.

This is a major work in progress and something totally fascinating.

I have to say on a side note that vaping has certainly awakened my senses and appreciation for taste - in a big way.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Silver (26/6/14)

Oh, incidentally - @Zodiac - for VC Pleasure - although I vaped it in one of the REOs for a whole week - I never really changed my view on it from the first day. This one was a struggle the whole way through  for me at least...

For you - it may be a different ball game. If your liked your first toot - and if you love banana and strawberry mixed up - then give it a try

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## steve (26/6/14)

Zodiac said:


> Awesome review @Silver, as always  On the flip side of the coin, i think i took a toot of @steve 's Reo, at the Cape Vape Meet, If i am not mistaken, i think it was pleasure, and i quite enjoyed it, but only took one or two toots though.


Thats right buddy . Spot on . Its still in heavy rotation . Love pleasure

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zodiac (26/6/14)

So perhaps you're looking at parting your Pleasure @Silver


----------



## Silver (26/6/14)

Necris said:


> @Silver
> Awesome well written review.
> Hate banana flavoring so thats the closest i will get to tasting it.
> I will honestly say that daydream IS my vape craving.After a variety of dragon cherry and menthol and partial mixes of both, I have left my mvp in the car, stuff that...with daydream landing tomorrow I would rather not vape than vape that crap.
> ...


 
Many thanks for the feedback @Necris !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (26/6/14)

Zodiac said:


> So perhaps you're looking at parting your Pleasure @Silver


 
Definitely an option - parting my Pleasure - LOL

Let me get through a couple more and see what may end up on the "goodbye" list

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## devdev (26/6/14)

Lol! @Silver giving someone else Pleasure. That's the spirit of this forum

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## RIEFY (26/6/14)

lol

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Silver (26/6/14)

Oh no - duckduck is back
(hides quietly and pretends no-one saw that comment)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Yash (27/6/14)

@Silver,

You have captured my exact thoughts on this juice. I've been at odds with it for the very same reasons for the last week.

It's a fantastic, well made premium liquid. But the taste doesn't sit right with me for some reason.

Cheers,

@Yash

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (27/6/14)

Yash said:


> @Silver,
> 
> You have captured my exact thoughts on this juice. I've been at odds with it for the very same reasons for the last week.
> 
> ...


 
@Yash - thanks for the feedback
I was beginning to feel quite bad here that maybe my taste buds are off - and not the juice 
I agree - it is well made and it has that lovely texture that the other VC juices have -


----------



## RevnLucky7 (27/6/14)

Silver said:


> @Yash - thanks for the feedback
> I was beginning to feel quite bad here that maybe my taste buds are off - and not the juice
> I agree - it is well made and it has that lovely texture that the other VC juices have -


 
Not your tastebuds.
I totally got where you were going with the "over ripe" comment. Strangely, that is the thing that others find so appealing about it. @Rooigevaar and I had a good chat about taste being so subjective. It's so funny how one mans wet dream can be anothers nightmare.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (27/6/14)

RevnLucky7 said:


> Not your tastebuds.
> I totally got where you were going with the "over ripe" comment. Strangely, that is the thing that others find so appealing about it. @Rooigevaar and I had a good chat about taste being so subjective. It's so funny how one mans wet dream can be anothers nightmare.


 
Indeed Revn

And let me say that I always knew taste was subjective - but I just didnt realise how subjective it could be. Just one small tiny nuance can put you off - or make it a fabulous winner. It's so subtle.

Also, I have learnt that first impressions are important - but one needs to live with a juice for a while - especially your premium ones - to get a good feel. Blackbird went from hmmm, not bad but not amazing - to oh my goodness this is class - a few days later... I can't explain that but that is how it is.

All the best and thanks for bringing us the variety you have so far. I am enjoying the journey immensely

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## MarkK (27/6/14)

@Silver I totally agree! Taste is so subjective.

It is also so variable, juices can taste different from day to day. I guess it has some thing to do with how you treat your taste buds on any particular day (Lots of fanta and sweets, juices probably wont taste as sweet).

Each persons daily routine is calibrated around the flavours they love. Can I get a hellz yea from the coffee drinkers? 
Lastly, personal preference and flavour profile. If some one has decided they don’t like mango, they don’t like mango... hehe.

Certain flavourings trigger beautiful memories, like the wicks bubble gum flavour, smell that anywhere and you want it!! Candy floss, such a familiar warm smell, I am reminded of carnivals and school sports days chasing the other schools hotties around!! lol.

While another person memory of that flavour may be of that one time they ate musk sweets and they were put off instantly  

It all speaks to the beauty of life and diversity amongst us =D 

Love being a part of the vape family!

hehe Vape on!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Zodiac (27/6/14)

Very well said @MarkK

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## MarkK (27/6/14)

Thanks @Zodiac  


I like what @Silver said about first impressions as well! If you get a dry burn on your first hit of a new juice it will never taste the same again lol

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Yash (8/7/14)

Silver said:


> Indeed Revn
> 
> And let me say that I always knew taste was subjective - but I just didnt realise how subjective it could be. Just one small tiny nuance can put you off - or make it a fabulous winner. It's so subtle.
> 
> ...


 
Back this liquid, over time I have started to enjoy this liquid. Don't know if it's because it's steeped better or it's just me getting used to it. The over-ripeness is now gone and it's much tastier. Reminds me of rich banana cake and baked strawberry mixed into a desert. Only problem is the 12mg nicotine makes me woozy when I hit the Aerotank hard with a few lung hits. Oh and btw, Pleasure and Adventure are the only 2 juices I have ever been able to lung hit without coughing and wanting to die!

That's my feedback 

Cheers,

@Yash

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RevnLucky7 (8/7/14)

Yash said:


> Back this liquid, over time I have started to enjoy this liquid. Don't know if it's because it's steeped better or it's just me getting used to it. The over-ripeness is now gone and it's much tastier. Reminds me of rich banana cake and baked strawberry mixed into a desert. Only problem is the 12mg nicotine makes me woozy when I hit the Aerotank hard with a few lung hits. Oh and btw, Pleasure and Adventure are the only 2 juices I have ever been able to lung hit without coughing and wanting to die!
> 
> That's my feedback
> 
> ...


 
I'll have the 6MG soon mate!
Thanks for the input!


----------



## Silver (9/8/14)

Hi all

My fourth of five Vape Craving juice reviews is *DESIRE*. It cost me R250 for 30ml from SubOhmVapor. It is a high VG juice with 76%VG/24%PG.

I have been vaping it for nearly 3 weeks. This one is good! Here goes....

*Vape Craving - DESIRE (12mg)*

*Bottom line - I loved the flavour from the first vape. Superb subtle combination of guava and mango. Delicious. Brilliant for all day vaping. I just wish I could get it in 18mg for more throat hit. Despite this, I have already re-ordered 2 bottles. *




As you can see from the picture, the bottle is empty 
From the first vape I liked the flavour very much. Spot on for me!

The liquid has a yellowy colour and smells nice and fruity.

*I loved the flavour from the first vape.* I pick up guava and mango but it's not in your face, it's quite subtle. The guava is very light, not full blown. The mango is a bit sweeter but not too ripe. The flavours are just right. They aren't easily identified on their own, rather as a combination, which works very well for me. It has a pleasant natural smooth fruitiness. The flavours are light to medium in strength. Less is more. Works well for this juice.

It's on the sweet side but not overly sweet. Just right. It's a wettish vape and has a slight warmness to it. Importantly, it is natural tasting - no strange chemical tastes whatsover.

A bit of a let down for me in the* throat hit* department. But that was expected, given it's only 12mg and high in VG. Not the juice's fault but I really wish these juices were available in 18mg. I ended up taking more drags and vaping it more  I'd say those that vape 12mg juices would probably find it adequate. Remember though that Vape Craving liquids have 76% VG which no doubt reduces the lower throat hit.

As with the other Vape Craving juices, this one has the same smooth *texture*. The vape is so soft and silky. I really enjoy vaping it. It exudes quality. Definitely feels premium.

The *aftertaste* is very light and pleasant. It doesn't linger, but even if it did I wouldn't mind.

Given the mild flavouring and lower throat hit, this is undoubtedly a *mellow type of vape*. It doesn't satisfy me if I am in need of a big nic hit but it has excellent all day vaping ability. Although I primarily vaped it in the REO at 1.2 ohms, I enjoyed a few tanks of mindless vaping on the Nautilus Mini. Incidentally, the Nautilus Mini gives the same unchanged flavour, just feinter and less dense than the REO.

*Are there any negatives?*
- At 12mg and with the high VG content, I was always wanting more throat hit. Not the juice's fault though. That's just me. I did try a few lung hits using the @devdev method (slightly open mouth) but I wasn't getting much luck.
- It takes a bit longer to squonk in the REO because the juice is thicker. When you press the bottle you need to hold for a bit longer. Otherwise it wicks and vapes fine.
- A few times, I got an overly ripe mango taste toward the end of some drags which I didn't enjoy. But it was very infrequent, say once every 50 puffs.

I think those that like subtle guava and mango will love this juice. I suspect that those that like Pina Colada type vapes may like this a lot. Fruit lovers in general should give this one a try.


Equipment used:
- REO Grand/RM2 with 1.2 ohm coil - cotton wick - (12 to 15 Watts)
- Nautilus Mini, stock 1.8 ohm coil measuring 2.0 ohms - SVD set to 10 Watts

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## BumbleBee (9/8/14)

Another brilliant review, I can even taste it! Makes me wanna go and spend all the money I still have to make.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (9/8/14)

Great review, @Silver. Ordered one on the hints you dropped beforehand. HRH and I love it.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Alex (9/8/14)

Awesome review @Silver, you really have a way of bringing these juices to life in your reviews.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (9/8/14)

Andre said:


> Great review, @Silver. Ordered one on the hints you dropped beforehand. HRH and I love it.


 
Thanks @Andre - phew, glad you liked it! And HRH.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (9/8/14)

Alex said:


> Awesome review @Silver, you really have a way of bringing these juices to life in your reviews.


 
Many thanks @Alex! I really appreciate the feedback.

I guess that the reason why I "bring it to life" is that I spend quite a long time with it - and sort of "bond" with the juice - at least the ones I like. The good ones tend to develop a personality over time. I really do appreciate it when juice makers go to great lengths to make something really good.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (10/8/14)

Already vaping it from our chat on the phone sometime back! Another perfect review! 

I have to say I'm going to wait for all your reviews before ordering any of these fancy high end juices! So far your reviews have been 100% on the button! Hi Ho @Silver you rock!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## devdev (10/8/14)

Agree completely with expressed sentiments so far. Im future we should all chip in and buy silver any new juice. We wait two weeks and then we will know exactly what to expect

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (10/8/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Already vaping it from our chat on the phone sometime back! Another perfect review!
> 
> I have to say I'm going to wait for all your reviews before ordering any of these fancy high end juices! So far your reviews have been 100% on the button! Hi Ho @Silver you rock!


 

Many thanks @Rob Fisher - your kind words encourage me to do more


----------



## Silver (10/8/14)

devdev said:


> Agree completely with expressed sentiments so far. Im future we should all chip in and buy silver any new juice. We wait two weeks and then we will know exactly what to expect


 

Thanks @devdev - LOL - I appreciate the trust you place in my taste buds... 

If you guys got me juices to review I'd probably have to quit what I do for a living 

I have quite a few juices in the review pipeline...
Probably enough to keep me busy till the end of the year....


----------



## RevnLucky7 (10/8/14)

Another great review mate. 

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

